# Tool Pouch/Belt Purchase



## Martine

I have the smaller electrician tool pouch (not the boxy rectangular one) and I looooooove it. It's made with a curve in it, so it sits around your thigh instead of on top of it. It isn't very deep, so it doesn't stick out too far and It's super lightweight so even if you only have a screwdriver or two and your linesman, your bag doesn't feel too big for the job. 

I have a leather belt from another brand, since I felt like the occidental belt was overpriced. I also have a little open pouch on my belt for when I need a few marettes, locknuts, a connector or two, etc (all depending on what I'm doing)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The smaller the better, a few years down the line and your back and knees will appreciate the gesture.

After trying a bunch of pouches from my early years on you learn to just carry exactly what you need on you.

This is the best rig that keeps you from screwing up finished surfaces and your body.


----------



## Greenguy29

MechanicalDVR said:


> The smaller the better, a few years down the line and your back and knees will appreciate the gesture.
> 
> After trying a bunch of pouches from my early years on you learn to just carry exactly what you need on you.
> 
> This is the best rig that keeps you from screwing up finished surfaces and your body.


Which pouches do you use?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> Which pouches do you use?


Veto bags and pouches but I don't put them on a belt, there is no need for that.

Too many guys have a pack mule mentality when it comes to pouches, you don't have to carry every tool you own on your waist.


----------



## brian john

GarryJones said:


> Some please recommend which product I should pick among the ones listed on this site.


Make one post not multiple on the same subject, tell us what product you are looking into and be patience.


----------



## Martine

brian john said:


> Make one post not multiple on the same subject, tell us what product you are looking into and be patience.


I'll give him the benefit of the doubt that maybe he thought his posts weren't coming through


----------



## HackWork

Martine said:


> I'll give him the benefit of the doubt that maybe he thought his posts weren't coming through


He is a spammer who needed to make 20+ posts in order to post his link.


----------



## nrp3

I'm looking for a way to better carry my stuff. One my tool set up is heavy and probably not helping my arthritis any. Secondly, I'm forever dropping screwdrivers and other items out. I'm looking at this from a mostly service side rather than construction. Also thinking that maybe its time to look into one of the multi tip screw drivers rather than carry six or more.


----------



## paulengr

nrp3 said:


> I'm looking for a way to better carry my stuff. One my tool set up is heavy and probably not helping my arthritis any. Secondly, I'm forever dropping screwdrivers and other items out. I'm looking at this from a mostly service side rather than construction. Also thinking that maybe its time to look into one of the multi tip screw drivers rather than carry six or more.


Can't gauge what you mean by service work. My tools would be very different as a telephone or CATV service tech as an example. I work for a motor shop so we get motors, drives, soft starts, in almost any size, AC or DC just to begin with. By the time we get the service call chances are someone else already tried to work on it and gave up. A megger is a daily driver for me where a lot of electricians don't even own one, let alone two.

Watch what every other service tech does. Plumbers, millwrights, HVAC techs, copier or telephone techs for that matter, never mind electricians. They all have a lot of specialized tools and a few parts. Installs are very different from service calls. Copy what they do. Most of the older guys have probably bought and tried lots of different combinations of belts, boxes, bags, backpacks, buckets, and carts, but eventually they all do one of two things for a reason.

You probably have a set of "must have" tools and materials that you use on every job. The stuff you take on troubleshooting calls. If it's like your cell phone (can't live without it), it's on that list. Might or might not need it on installs but most installs turn into startups. Does all of it fit into say a 4 pocket butt or side pouch? This is where a lot of CATV, alarm, and telecom techs live. Same with a lot of residential electricians. If so, you are a belt man. Try to think like this...what is the bare absolute minimum tools you need on every job. That's what you need and the belt you need holds only that plus maybe one empty materials pouch if you don't want to be a pack animal and cripple yourself by the time you re 35. By the time you start adding the full screwdriver set, all the wrenches, pliers, hammer, multiple meters, you will just wear yourself down on every job, big or small. So minimal tool set only if you belt.

You can haul 20-40 lbs. of crap on a belt. Take it from me. I used to work at an underground mine. The basic regulation required tools (hard hat, lamp, safety glasses, ear plugs, possibly a respirator, gloves, miners belt with brass tags, lockout locks, self rescuer, steel toe or metatarsal boots without whatever long underwear, jackets and bibs) weighs in at around 20+ lbs. This is withiut any tools at all! That was 20 years ago. Nine of it has gotten lighter. I've heard they're pushing wireless trackers and who knows what else now. It is possible to carry that much stuff every day. Everybody from foreman to laborer to craftsman starts with that load, even visitors. Every pound wears you out that much more. Most underground mine mechanics and electricians attempt to stuff everything into a pair of bibs and maybe another pouch or two on an already loaded belt. Addung a fall harness starts to look like A Christmas Story. Adding another tool belt is unthinkable. So bibs and bags are really popular.

If your basic tools will barely fit in a small 10x10 electricians tote, you re a bag man. This fits almost all service techs that can't travel light. You can carry the measly amount of tools in a side pouch on your regular pants belt or in bibs but it takes so little space and doesn't get in the way of driving that it might as well go in the bag too unless you are just so used to being saddled up you feel naked without it.

With every tool in your main bag or belt think how often you use it. If you don't use it at all for a week, it shouldn't be in your main bag. Go through it often and try swapping things around. Every tool adds weight. If you don't use it, it's dead weight. If you've been carrying around that neat 1/2×3/4 conduit wrench you just had to have at the supply house but haven't used it in 2 weeks, put it in your bag with your reamers, pipe wrenches, and pipe cutters. Otherwise you are carrying another weight around day after day for nothing. That's not efficient, convenient, or anything useful. If you don't use it in a week you are using it less than 1 out of every let's just say 50 hours. That's 2% of your time. If you have to get it out of the truck and it takes maybe 5 minutes extra to find tge tool in the bottom of a box on the truck once every 2 weeks, that's less than 1% of your time.

I'm not speaking to the guy that shows up with a flashlight, linemans, Klein multibit screw driver, and a roll of tape. They could carry those in their pants pockets. No belt needed. Same guy that carries one tool at a time from the truck and spends all day walking back and forth. I can't stand working with guys like that. Mostly because I'm working and they're walking.

The goal for a bag guy becomes fewest trips back to the truck for more tools or parts. If the job is troubleshooting I grab the main bag and I've got almost everything. If I know I'll need it I might grab a ladder too. Otherwise if it's repair/install/remove I carry an empty Toughsystem tote. Some guys use a 5 gallon bucket or carry a mechanics style bag and leave the center empty. Put materials and bags/boxes of kitted tools in there. Remember, one trip. On install jobs where the power tools are used I use a roll around dolly and load up what I need on that. Main bag and tote on top. My truck is too small to carry a Rubbermaid cart. On installs with lots of different tool sets it might take an extra trip but that usually happens when I need 4 or 5 different power tools.

If it is wearing you out, downsize. My other crew members have service trucks so they use a roll around cart like a Rubbermaid one but they mostly do mechanical. One tries to use a totally overloaded backpack with up to 1-7/8 wrenches but he will throw his back out sooner or later. Then once he's not out on injuries he will listen and spread it out more. I used to carry all my wrenches, impacts, sockets, and adapters in one box that beat my shoulder up before I even got to the job. I split it into the 3/8 and 1/4 box, 1/2 inch box, and 3/4 inch box, same as socket sizes. Half the time now I only grab one or two for wrenching jobs and the 1/2 inch box isn't loaded with 3/8 sockets so it doesn't dislocate my shoulder. I also have a tape/splice bag, the wrap/sticky back box, rigging box, cords and chargers bag, and so on. I try to keep bits with the tool and try to box/bag everything by task. So the tape bag has shears and labels, too for example. I keep a saber saw, files, and bits and wheels with an angle grinder as my "panel cutout" kit.

If you load it right and a bag/pouch is well designed, nothing falls out. It doesn't have to be Occidental or Veto. CLC does have a few nice bags. But it won't say Husky and probably not Craftsman on it either. No matter which one it is, it needs to stand on its own when not being carried. I prefer a rubber bottom instead of canvas or leather. That's for two reasons. First it rides upright in the truck and doesn't dump your tools all over so you don't spend ten minutes repacking when you arrive. Second it goes on a table or bench or on/In a panel if it's available but more often on the floor or on dirt, or on a floor that hasn't been cleaned in a decade with a mix of grease, oil, water, dust, dirt, and who knows what elae. Might have to wipe the bag down just to put it in the truck.

Technician bags have lots of pockets and organizers and not much total storage (within reason). Because we have to carry every tool there is for every ridiculous obscure fastener out there. Metric and SAE. Both Torx series. Thin blade, beater, and right angle screwdrivers. Carpenters carry a tiny amount of tools like a claw hammer, tape, pencil, and that's about it. Everything else is saddle bags for nails, screws, etc., so fewer trips back to the nail bucket. The goal for them is one trip to reload at break then knick out 4 stud wall panels before lunch. They have hardly any pockets but the ones they have are huge. Anyone doing electrical work has more screwdrivers alone than the entire list of tools a carpenter has. A belt just doesn't do it except for the very, basics.

I used to do the belt thing. Great when doing carpentry, residential installs, that kind of thing. Even went to shoulder straps which makes being a pack animal way more comfortable. On service calls i was carrying a bag, too. Once I found myself just taking the belt off or turning sideways to avoid scratching walls or crawling into a hole somewhere I realized it was just a really awkward bag sitting next to my other bag. It was more trouble taking it off and putting it on for every service call when it wasn't comfortable driving with it so I just moved the tools to the bag. Now the belt rides in the truck mostly.

I have the belt for when I'm on a ladder especially in safety crazy plants that don't let you carry anything up a ladder. I load it for the task. Unless it's just platform access. Then I just tie a rope on my bag handles and hoist it up.

I've gone back and forth on belts. As a miner, belts are required for everybody so its natural for me. Tried the little pouches, the big zipper pouch (really off balance), full "rig", the gator and a couple other belts, nylon and leather, medium/underloaded rig, various closed and open bags, the backpack, but eventually just ended up back with an almost packed 12x12 bag and no belt. If it doesn't fit in there I don't need it every day or it can replace something else. Bag goes over shoulder. Either tote bin or ladder in other hand if I need either. Installs call for a dolly loaded with whatever tools I need for that. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> I'm looking for a way to better carry my stuff. One my tool set up is heavy and probably not helping my arthritis any. Secondly, I'm forever dropping screwdrivers and other items out. I'm looking at this from a mostly service side rather than construction. Also thinking that maybe its time to look into one of the multi tip screw drivers rather than carry six or more.



The only heavy bag I have is the Veto XL that stays in one spot in the vehicle.

The rest of my stuff is broken down into smaller lighter sets by task.

Heaviest bag I bring into a job is my drill/impact bag and it's basically an M12 impact, drill, flashlight, and three batteries.


----------



## nrp3

I took a ride over to Lowes about an hour ago and grabbed a new tote, probably about the size in the picture above. The bigger one I had before dropped too many tools. I also bought a little plastic organizer tray with some wirenuts, green screws, staples, etc. Basic resi stuff. Enough room to also carry a M12 impact and a second battery. Flying to work tomorrow so I need to be better organized anyway. 

Service for me is basic residential, some light commercial, and generators. So yes the variety of gear is broad, but mostly the same hand tools. I also have various Klein pouches for metric and inch wrenches.


----------



## nrp3

duplicate oops.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> I took a ride over to Lowes about an hour ago and grabbed a new tote, probably about the size in the picture above. The bigger one I had before dropped too many tools. I also bought a little plastic organizer tray with some wirenuts, green screws, staples, etc. Basic resi stuff. Enough room to also carry a M12 impact and a second battery. Flying to work tomorrow so I need to be better organized anyway.
> 
> Service for me is basic residential, some light commercial, and generators. So yes the variety of gear is broad, but mostly the same hand tools. I also have various Klein pouches for metric and inch wrenches.


If you are flying to work wouldn't you rather have a back pack or Veto zipper closed bag?


----------



## nrp3

Client has his own jet so the bag apes won't screw it up. I can say that because I was one in college. Agreed, though, if I was doing the airlines, absolutely, maybe even a pelican case.


----------



## shockme123

Greenguy29 said:


> Which pouches do you use?


I used one of those and ended up being the laughing stock of the crew, but I didn't care because I had everything I needed in one place.


----------



## Switched

Just sold my old Occidental set to my old apprentice last night.

They are unequal in quality and build. My issue was with how the all-in-one set up is payed out. For me it was uncomfortable. I prefer my bags to ride a little forward on the hips, not set in the middle. That way when I reach around for something I don’t have to twist if I need a visual.

With the bags in question, I would twist, but when you do the bags twist too. It’s just uncomfortable.

I framed houses for a few years and the Occidentals are what I wore. I would rather cobble together a set with some framing bags and the electrician tool pouch than use the all in one. You’ll get a better fit and end result.


----------



## Greenguy29

Switched said:


> Just sold my old Occidental set to my old apprentice last night.
> 
> They are unequal in quality and build. My issue was with how the all-in-one set up is payed out. For me it was uncomfortable. I prefer my bags to ride a little forward on the hips, not set in the middle. That way when I reach around for something I don’t have to twist if I need a visual.
> 
> With the bags in question, I would twist, but when you do the bags twist too. It’s just uncomfortable.
> 
> I framed houses for a few years and the Occidentals are what I wore. I would rather cobble together a set with some framing bags and the electrician tool pouch than use the all in one. You’ll get a better fit and end result.


That is what I was thinking of doing. I was planning on the smaller electrician pouch or the small telecom pouch on the right, and the fatlip bag on the left. Thought Occidental would be the best for quality and last for years.


----------



## Greenguy29

MechanicalDVR said:


> The smaller the better, a few years down the line and your back and knees will appreciate the gesture.
> 
> After trying a bunch of pouches from my early years on you learn to just carry exactly what you need on you.
> 
> This is the best rig that keeps you from screwing up finished surfaces and your body.


I have this exact set up right now and I feel like I don't have enough room to keep things that I need. I work commercial and I feel like I don't have enough pockets


----------



## Switched

Greenguy29 said:


> I have this exact set up right now and I feel like I don't have enough room to keep things that I need. I work commercial and I feel like I don't have enough pockets


There is a reason so many of us with experience keep telling you younger guys... “Just carry what you need”. We’ve been down that road, and it’s rough.

I now use the small Duluth pouches if I feel it necessary, but literally 95% of stuff I do with my pockets. Knees and back have a lot more love for me these days.


----------



## HackWork

Greenguy29 said:


> I have this exact set up right now and I feel like I don't have enough room to keep things that I need. I work commercial and I feel like I don't have enough pockets


I was the first one to ever use this setup :vs_mad::vs_mad:










If you feel that there is not enough room with this setup, it is because you are not tooling up properly. There's no reason to carry 15 tools on your person. Your tools should be near you and you should switch out the tools that you carry as you switch tasks.


----------



## varmit

It is ironic that during the early years of our career we try to accumulate every tool that we would ever need. then we spend the rest of our career trying to find ways to not carry everything.

I am seem to work more efficiently with a small pouch, but I only carry the basic hand tools that I need for whatever that I am doing. I do mostly industrial service and repair work. I keep my other tools handy on my cart.

Some examples of poor tool loading: If some one is installing devices, they do not need two Channellocks and an adjustable wrench on them. If they are running conduit, there is usually no need for terminal crimpers or wire strippers. 

I have seen folks with KO sets and a full set of nut drivers in their every day pouch. 

Yes, you need a good set of tools for your trade, but be smart about what you haul around on your body every day.


----------



## HertzHound

I never liked the Carhart apron. To me the pockets were to tight. To hard to find the right screws or whatever else was in there. I think it was because before that when I did a lot of residential, I used a leather carpenters apron. The all in one type. If I had to rough a house today, that's what I would throw on. When your not wearing it, like in an attic, it acts like a tote or parachute bag. I wore a lot of holes in the front of my genes wearing it. Most of the time it only had a couple of tools in it. I never felt it hurt my back. I probably had it on and holding a screw gun and ladder when I rang the customers bell.









Since no one doing commercial work was wearing the apron, and I hated the Carhart, I switched to a four pocket electricians tool pouch on one side and a fastener bag on the other. There are days and weeks that I don't wear a pouch, and there are days and weeks I can't get anything done without it. If I was to buy an Occidental fastener bag, it would probably be the 5060 three pouch pro. I would get the 5061 two pouch pro, but I don't carry a tape measure. If I did I would just throw it in one of the pouches. I think the one I use is a McGuire Nicholas from the Depot or Lowes.


----------



## five.five-six

Switched said:


> Just sold my old Occidental set to my old apprentice last night.
> 
> They are unequal in quality and build. My issue was with how the all-in-one set up is payed out. For me it was uncomfortable. *I prefer my bags to ride a little forward on the hips, not set in the middle.* That way when I reach around for something I don’t have to twist if I need a visual.
> 
> With the bags in question, I would twist, but when you do the bags twist too. It’s just uncomfortable.
> 
> I framed houses for a few years and the Occidentals are what I wore. I would rather cobble together a set with some framing bags and the electrician tool pouch than use the all in one. You’ll get a better fit and end result.



Same, in fact, when i am working and not walking, I just assume have my tools right over my pee-pee.


Also, and I started wearing them 25 years ago, suspenders. right now I have black suspenders but I have had rainbow and pink ones, people can laugh all they want, ZFG, my back and hips feel great at the end of the day and into the Autumn of my life.


----------



## HertzHound

I made a nice tote and conduit rack to hang off a lift a few months ago. Our safety guy said it had to go, not allowed. The box hangs off of the two S hooks with a french cleat built in. It breaks down easily for going through doors.


Ill try to use it again on the next one. Try and convince him it saves on back injuries.


----------



## HackWork

HertzHound said:


> *Since no one doing commercial work was wearing the apron*, and I hated the Carhart, I switched to a four pocket electricians tool pouch on one side and a fastener bag on the other.


I'm very surprised to hear you say that. I'm not that far from you and the vast majority of union commercial electrician use the Carhartt (or similar) apron. I'd say at least 75%. Then there are those who use a pouch, but they never ever wear it, just hang it up or set it down by where they are working. The rest use nothing, just their pockets.


----------



## splatz

five.five-six said:


> Also, and I started wearing them 25 years ago, suspenders. right now I have black suspenders but I have had rainbow and pink ones, people can laugh all they want, ZFG, my back and hips feel great at the end of the day and into the Autumn of my life.


I agree, suspenders are super super important. People don't realize it but you do weird things with your core etc. to keep the belt from slipping down. 

I also like overalls when you're stuffing your pockets.


----------



## splatz

HertzHound said:


> I never liked the Carhart apron. To me the pockets were to tight.


In the front is the right place because when you bend they stay vertical and don't spill. I am currently over the simple cloth aprons. For one, they don't really work with suspenders. The pockets are also flat with no depth, not box construction like carpenter's bags. 

It It's very seldom I'd be using the bag and not carrying a drill or impact, so I keep the drill holster on one side and the bag on the other. 

The pocket buddy from wireman.com is nice. You can use it in your front or back pocket, especially good with overalls. Or, you can use it in a pouch or apron pocket so the tools stay put where you can reach them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> I have this exact set up right now and I feel like I don't have enough room to keep things that I need. I work commercial and I feel like I don't have enough pockets



What more do you carry that the back pockets of your pants can't assist with? 

What are your normal carry tools?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> *I was the first one to ever use this setup :vs_mad::vs_mad:*
> 
> View attachment 136598
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel that there is not enough room with this setup, it is because you are not tooling up properly. There's no reason to carry 15 tools on your person. Your tools should be near you and you should switch out the tools that you carry as you switch tasks.



Any proof you were the first one?

Seems when I was just a tot the older guys had a cotton nail apron and a small leather pouch on their belt for linemans and a screwdriver with the rest in their pockets.

I went to this set up when I got the apron many years ago, this is apron #2.


----------



## HackWork

I remember seeing guys who carried their linemans and a couple regular screwdrivers and tick tracer every single day. 

I would go thru weeks without using those (when doing pipe, for example). So why carry them...


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any proof you were the first one?
> 
> Seems when I was just a tot the older guys had a cotton nail apron and a small leather pouch on their belt for linemans and a screwdriver with the rest in their pockets.
> 
> I went to this set up when I got the apron many years ago, this is apron #2.


I started using the Carhartt apron as soon as I saw it, a long time ago. I assume right around when it was released. I never actually saw other sparkies using pouches in conjunction with it, usually the apron alone and sometimes they would use their back pockets.

I went thru a couple of the Carhartt aprons because the screwdrivers and pliers would cut/wear a hole in the inside corner of the pocket. So that is when I saw the little Klein 4-pocket pouch and started using that for the main tools.

I don't know when, but I'd have to say I got the pouch in 2005 or so.


----------



## zac

Gaypron.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> Gaypron.


It's like a loin cloth for the working man :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> In the front is the right place because when you bend they stay vertical and don't spill. I am currently over the simple cloth aprons. For one, they don't really work with suspenders. The pockets are also flat with no depth, not box construction like carpenter's bags.
> 
> It It's very seldom I'd be using the bag and not carrying a drill or impact, so I keep the drill holster on one side and the bag on the other.
> 
> The pocket buddy from wireman.com is nice. You can use it in your front or back pocket, especially good with overalls. Or, you can use it in a pouch or apron pocket so the tools stay put where you can reach them.



That is a cool little pouch. 

I always wore bibbs on commercial jobs and can see where that pouch would work great with them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I started using the Carhartt apron as soon as I saw it, a long time ago. I assume right around when it was released. I never actually saw other sparkies using pouches in conjunction with it, usually the apron alone and sometimes they would use their back pockets.
> 
> I went thru a couple of the Carhartt aprons because the screwdrivers and pliers would cut/wear a hole in the inside corner of the pocket. So that is when I saw the little Klein 4-pocket pouch and started using that for the main tools.
> 
> I don't know when, but I'd have to say I got the pouch in 2005 or so.



I was just breaking your balls!

Doesn't really matter when you got it, it's great set up and with the Veto TP3 or 4 about all I use these days.

I think there were a lot of guys that got them about the same time Bucketboss came out with their stuff.

I used that little Klein pouch with a regular tie on apron before I had the Carhartt one.


----------



## jarrydee

I bought a Klein Heavy Duty Tradesman Pro Tool Pouch after buying a cheap leather one. First day the rivets were popping out on the cheap one, and it was stiff as hell.. My new Klein pouch is working great so far. I like just one sided pouches. I use a cheap home depot 2 pocket apron tied around me for wire nuts and staples


----------



## jarrydee

I also just use a damn bucket for the rest of my stuff. I toss my ouch in it and have everything I use the most. I am looking for a good bag to carry it all, it sucks when trying to find something at the bottom of the bucket!


----------



## jarrydee

MechanicalDVR said:


> The only heavy bag I have is the Veto XL that stays in one spot in the vehicle.
> 
> The rest of my stuff is broken down into smaller lighter sets by task.
> 
> Heaviest bag I bring into a job is my drill/impact bag and it's basically an M12 impact, drill, flashlight, and three batteries.


Would this bag also fit a small, one sided tool pouch? I am looking for something like this to grab off the van, instead of my bucket.


----------



## jarrydee

HertzHound said:


> I never liked the Carhart apron. To me the pockets were to tight. To hard to find the right screws or whatever else was in there. I think it was because before that when I did a lot of residential, I used a leather carpenters apron. The all in one type. If I had to rough a house today, that's what I would throw on. When your not wearing it, like in an attic, it acts like a tote or parachute bag. I wore a lot of holes in the front of my genes wearing it. Most of the time it only had a couple of tools in it. I never felt it hurt my back. I probably had it on and holding a screw gun and ladder when I rang the customers bell.
> View attachment 136600
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one doing commercial work was wearing the apron, and I hated the Carhart, I switched to a four pocket electricians tool pouch on one side and a fastener bag on the other. There are days and weeks that I don't wear a pouch, and there are days and weeks I can't get anything done without it. If I was to buy an Occidental fastener bag, it would probably be the 5060 three pouch pro. I would get the 5061 two pouch pro, but I don't carry a tape measure. If I did I would just throw it in one of the pouches. I think the one I use is a McGuire Nicholas from the Depot or Lowes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136602
> View attachment 136604


Hell I just use the cheap Home Depot apron. one side for wire nuts/screws, the other for staples.


----------



## HackWork

jarrydee said:


> I also just use a damn bucket for the rest of my stuff. I toss my ouch in it and have everything I use the most. I am looking for a good bag to carry it all, it sucks when trying to find something at the bottom of the bucket!


That's why I switched from a small bucket to a tray. It holds a lot while letting you spread it out so you can grab exactly what you need easier, without having to dig.


----------



## varmit

Please don't flog me for this, but I find that SOME of the Home Depot bags are laid out well for electric work. i have been using the same one for about three years. The pockets are about right for drivers or pliers and it is open enough to hold a drill or impact. 

i know that i have jinxed myself now. The bag will fall apart tomorrow and they stopped making it last month.

Before the bag, i used a bucket with the pocket insert for everyday tools and other stuff in a tool box.

There is no such thing as a perfect way to carry your tools. i have been around a long time and i have yet to see any two folks have the exact same tool carrying arraignment.


----------



## HertzHound

> Originally Posted by *HertzHound*
> _*Since no one doing commercial work was wearing the apron*, and I hated the Carhart, I switched to a four pocket electricians tool pouch on one side and a fastener bag on the other._





HackWork said:


> I'm very surprised to hear you say that. I'm not that far from you and the vast majority of union commercial electrician use the Carhartt (or similar) apron. I'd say at least 75%. Then there are those who use a pouch, but they never ever wear it, just hang it up or set it down by where they are working. The rest use nothing, just their pockets.





What I was trying to say was that no one was wearing the carpenters leather pouch/apron doing commercial . The all in one leather one, with the four main bags attached to each other and the belt, with rivets. Most of the guys would just wear the Carhart with nothing else. Or just pliers and a screwdriver in their back pocket. 



When I changed over from "B" to "A" I broke out with the big tool pouch that I used when I worked for an Industrial contractor, before I got in the local. Klein 5164T. The kind that you loaded with tools out the ass, with no intentions of ever wearing it. And then I bought the Carhart apron to go with it, so I could have the tools that I needed close by, with wirenuts etc.. I just couldn't do it. I hated the Carhart. I was just way to used to the roomy leather tool pouch/apron.


I probably went back to the leather pouch/apron. I really didn't care if anyone could pick me out as the residential re-tread. At some point I went with the two separates. The small tool pouch and the fastener bag.


I remember working with this one guy that was always asking me for a ground screw, a wire nut, or something simple. I think by the end of the day I told him "I don't wear my tool pouch to hand you sh!t all day". I also remember two apprentices screwing around. Trying different strides with their linesmans and a screwdriver. I asked what they were doing? They said they were practicing the "Journeyman shuffle". 



I know our local always had a big "B" guy influence in the work force. It's probably 50/50 as far as if a guy got in straight through the "A" program. I have worked with travelers that noticed how many of our guys wear their tool pouches. They noticed it enough to mention it. I was just working with a LU 102 (675) and a LU 3 guy. They live down here and saved themselves the commute for the summer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jarrydee said:


> Would this bag also fit a small, one sided tool pouch? I am looking for something like this to grab off the van, instead of my bucket.


There is a divider on the other side that can be removed that would give you room for a pouch.


----------



## paulengr

nrp3 said:


> Client has his own jet so the bag apes won't screw it up. I can say that because I was one in college. Agreed, though, if I was doing the airlines, absolutely, maybe even a pelican case.



If it’s a good paying client there’s a company that sells preloaded tool kits in Pelican style cases. Just give the destination or the hotel as a ship to address and mail order yourself the tools.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3

paulengr said:


> If it’s a good paying client there’s a company that sells preloaded tool kits in Pelican style cases. Just give the destination or the hotel as a ship to address and mail order yourself the tools.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just like golf clubs. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Greenguy29

MechanicalDVR said:


> Greenguy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this exact set up right now and I feel like I don't have enough room to keep things that I need. I work commercial and I feel like I don't have enough pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What more do you carry that the back pockets of your pants can't assist with?
> 
> 
> 
> My normal carry is Kleins, diagonal cutters, Tim snips, beater screwdriver, channel locks, multibit screwdriver, level, knife, tick pen, marker, pencil, pipe reamer, combination tip screwdriver, tape measure, and a couple different impact tips.
Click to expand...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What more do you carry that the back pockets of your pants can't assist with?
> 
> 
> 
> My normal carry is Kleins, diagonal cutters, Tim snips, beater screwdriver, channel locks, multibit screwdriver, level, knife, tick pen, marker, pencil, pipe reamer, combination tip screwdriver, tape measure, and a couple different impact tips.
> 
> 
> 
> Linemans, dikes, beater and channel locks fit in the mini pouch nicely.
> 
> Tape measure on the tape clip on the other side of the apron.
> 
> Multibit screwdriver, knife, NCVD, marker, pencil, and impact tips should fit in the apron.
> 
> Combo driver, snips, and level in your back pockets.
> 
> Not sure which type reamer you are talking about.
> 
> You could have the mini pouch on both sides of the apron.
Click to expand...


----------



## splatz

Greenguy29 said:


> My normal carry is Kleins, diagonal cutters, Tim snips, beater screwdriver, channel locks, multibit screwdriver, level, knife, tick pen, marker, pencil, pipe reamer, combination tip screwdriver, tape measure, and a couple different impact tips.


Two things. 

One, if you are going to carry that set of tools, on your person, there are lots of pouches that will hold them, the important thing is SUSPENDERS, and if possible divide the load so it's on both your left and your right. 

Two, think hard about whether you need that set of tools at your fingertips. If you carry more than you're using, it slows you down and wears you down. If you are going hours without using something in the pouch, it should be nearby in a tool bag or bucket or cart or etc, not on your person. Think of readily accessible versus accessible. 



> *The more you know, the less you need.
> *


To me that means you should not have a "normal carry" that you carry day in and day out. You should carry what you need for what you're doing. The more experience you gain, the better you'll be at determining what the right stuff to carry is. 

I keep a variety of bags, pouches, and totes that I load up with tools, materials, supplies and hardware for the task at hand.


----------



## Greenguy29

splatz said:


> Greenguy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My normal carry is Kleins, diagonal cutters, Tim snips, beater screwdriver, channel locks, multibit screwdriver, level, knife, tick pen, marker, pencil, pipe reamer, combination tip screwdriver, tape measure, and a couple different impact tips.
> 
> 
> 
> Two things.
> 
> One, if you are going to carry that set of tools, on your person, there are lots of pouches that will hold them, the important thing is SUSPENDERS, and if possible divide the load so it's on both your left and your right.
> 
> Two, think hard about whether you need that set of tools at your fingertips. If you carry more than you're using, it slows you down and wears you down. If you are going hours without using something in the pouch, it should be nearby in a tool bag or bucket or cart or etc, not on your person. Think of readily accessible versus accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The more you know, the less you need.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me that means you should not have a "normal carry" that you carry day in and day out. You should carry what you need for what you're doing. The more experience you gain, the better you'll be at determining what the right stuff to carry is.
> 
> I keep a variety of bags, pouches, and totes that I load up with tools, materials, supplies and hardware for the task at hand.
Click to expand...

So what kinda of bags would you use for different jobs? For instant what kind of bag do you for lots of tools vs the kind of pouch for smaller tasks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> So what kinda of bags would you use for different jobs? For instant what kind of bag do you for lots of tools vs the kind of pouch for smaller tasks.


Easy;

Lots of tools Veto:




















Smaller tasks Veto:


----------



## splatz

Greenguy29 said:


> So what kinda of bags would you use for different jobs? For instant what kind of bag do you for lots of tools vs the kind of pouch for smaller tasks.


This Husky holds a fair amount of tools for $13. I like it because it's also good to put in a plastic tote filled with supplies and materials. 










Lately most often I have this bag with me 

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/posting-tools-vans-272518/index2/#post5204644 

and just the wireman.com pocket buddy so I can carry a little more than what I can normally stuff in my pockets 










I have had this one forever, I keep it set up for if I have to trim out a bunch, drivers, wiggly drivers, strippers, linemans with crimper, etc., and a bucket of materials. It holds the right number of tools so I can see what's where, pick out what I need and put it back quickly


----------



## FishinElectrcian

I use this.. Rackatier mini butt pouch.. Though I have the regular I believe this is the "Grande". Mines too heavy to tuck in a pocket anymore but that's what the flap is. It fits nicely in my tool caddy.


----------



## jarrydee

splatz said:


> Two things.
> 
> One, if you are going to carry that set of tools, on your person, there are lots of pouches that will hold them, the important thing is SUSPENDERS, and if possible divide the load so it's on both your left and your right.
> 
> Two, think hard about whether you need that set of tools at your fingertips. If you carry more than you're using, it slows you down and wears you down. If you are going hours without using something in the pouch, it should be nearby in a tool bag or bucket or cart or etc, not on your person. Think of readily accessible versus accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> To me that means you should not have a "normal carry" that you carry day in and day out. You should carry what you need for what you're doing. The more experience you gain, the better you'll be at determining what the right stuff to carry is.
> 
> I keep a variety of bags, pouches, and totes that I load up with tools, materials, supplies and hardware for the task at hand.


This is pretty much what I do. grab a few tools out of my bucket for what I am doing. If I need something different, my bucket is usually not far away. If I am going to be doing a bunch of things, I just put my pouch on.


----------



## jarrydee

I use this when I am not sure, or might need different things. handles come off and use as a pouch if needed. Rest of my stuff is in a bucket close by if needed.


----------



## jarrydee

splatz said:


> This Husky holds a fair amount of tools for $13. I like it because it's also good to put in a plastic tote filled with supplies and materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately most often I have this bag with me
> 
> https://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/posting-tools-vans-272518/index2/#post5204644
> 
> and just the wireman.com pocket buddy so I can carry a little more than what I can normally stuff in my pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this one forever, I keep it set up for if I have to trim out a bunch, drivers, wiggly drivers, strippers, linemans with crimper, etc., and a bucket of materials. It holds the right number of tools so I can see what's where, pick out what I need and put it back quickly


I like that bag! I been looking for a bag to replace my bucket. Something to toss my pouch, drill and impact/charger into.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jarrydee said:


> I use this when I am not sure, or might need different things. handles come off and use as a pouch if needed. Rest of my stuff is in a bucket close by if needed.



The Klein copy of the VETO TP4.


----------



## jarrydee

MechanicalDVR said:


> The Klein copy of the VETO TP4.


I guess. I never even heard of Veto until I joined this site. The 40 bucks I saved is worth it to me!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jarrydee said:


> I guess. I never even heard of Veto until I joined this site. The 40 bucks I saved is worth it to me!


If it's lasts as long.

If you need to spend money replacing the pouch every couple of years did you save anything?

I have a Toolpak 6 panel back pack from the late 1980s that is missing a zipper pull but functions perfectly and looks good.

My oldest VETO (LC) is from 2005 and looks like it came from the store last week. It has been abused plenty and holds up.

There is no substitute for quality construction.


----------



## imjustaplumber

paulengr said:


> Can't gauge what you mean by service work. My tools would be very different as a telephone or CATV service tech as an example. I work for a motor shop so we get motors, drives, soft starts, in almost any size, AC or DC just to begin with. By the time we get the service call chances are someone else already tried to work on it and gave up. A megger is a daily driver for me where a lot of electricians don't even own one, let alone two.
> 
> Watch what every other service tech does. Plumbers, millwrights, HVAC techs, copier or telephone techs for that matter, never mind electricians. They all have a lot of specialized tools and a few parts. Installs are very different from service calls. Copy what they do. Most of the older guys have probably bought and tried lots of different combinations of belts, boxes, bags, backpacks, buckets, and carts, but eventually they all do one of two things for a reason.
> 
> You probably have a set of "must have" tools and materials that you use on every job. The stuff you take on troubleshooting calls. If it's like your cell phone (can't live without it), it's on that list. Might or might not need it on installs but most installs turn into startups. Does all of it fit into say a 4 pocket butt or side pouch? This is where a lot of CATV, alarm, and telecom techs live. Same with a lot of residential electricians. If so, you are a belt man. Try to think like this...what is the bare absolute minimum tools you need on every job. That's what you need and the belt you need holds only that plus maybe one empty materials pouch if you don't want to be a pack animal and cripple yourself by the time you re 35. By the time you start adding the full screwdriver set, all the wrenches, pliers, hammer, multiple meters, you will just wear yourself down on every job, big or small. So minimal tool set only if you belt.
> 
> You can haul 20-40 lbs. of crap on a belt. Take it from me. I used to work at an underground mine. The basic regulation required tools (hard hat, lamp, safety glasses, ear plugs, possibly a respirator, gloves, miners belt with brass tags, lockout locks, self rescuer, steel toe or metatarsal boots without whatever long underwear, jackets and bibs) weighs in at around 20+ lbs. This is withiut any tools at all! That was 20 years ago. Nine of it has gotten lighter. I've heard they're pushing wireless trackers and who knows what else now. It is possible to carry that much stuff every day. Everybody from foreman to laborer to craftsman starts with that load, even visitors. Every pound wears you out that much more. Most underground mine mechanics and electricians attempt to stuff everything into a pair of bibs and maybe another pouch or two on an already loaded belt. Addung a fall harness starts to look like A Christmas Story. Adding another tool belt is unthinkable. So bibs and bags are really popular.
> 
> If your basic tools will barely fit in a small 10x10 electricians tote, you re a bag man. This fits almost all service techs that can't travel light. You can carry the measly amount of tools in a side pouch on your regular pants belt or in bibs but it takes so little space and doesn't get in the way of driving that it might as well go in the bag too unless you are just so used to being saddled up you feel naked without it.
> 
> With every tool in your main bag or belt think how often you use it. If you don't use it at all for a week, it shouldn't be in your main bag. Go through it often and try swapping things around. Every tool adds weight. If you don't use it, it's dead weight. If you've been carrying around that neat 1/2×3/4 conduit wrench you just had to have at the supply house but haven't used it in 2 weeks, put it in your bag with your reamers, pipe wrenches, and pipe cutters. Otherwise you are carrying another weight around day after day for nothing. That's not efficient, convenient, or anything useful. If you don't use it in a week you are using it less than 1 out of every let's just say 50 hours. That's 2% of your time. If you have to get it out of the truck and it takes maybe 5 minutes extra to find tge tool in the bottom of a box on the truck once every 2 weeks, that's less than 1% of your time.
> 
> I'm not speaking to the guy that shows up with a flashlight, linemans, Klein multibit screw driver, and a roll of tape. They could carry those in their pants pockets. No belt needed. Same guy that carries one tool at a time from the truck and spends all day walking back and forth. I can't stand working with guys like that. Mostly because I'm working and they're walking.
> 
> The goal for a bag guy becomes fewest trips back to the truck for more tools or parts. If the job is troubleshooting I grab the main bag and I've got almost everything. If I know I'll need it I might grab a ladder too. Otherwise if it's repair/install/remove I carry an empty Toughsystem tote. Some guys use a 5 gallon bucket or carry a mechanics style bag and leave the center empty. Put materials and bags/boxes of kitted tools in there. Remember, one trip. On install jobs where the power tools are used I use a roll around dolly and load up what I need on that. Main bag and tote on top. My truck is too small to carry a Rubbermaid cart. On installs with lots of different tool sets it might take an extra trip but that usually happens when I need 4 or 5 different power tools.
> 
> If it is wearing you out, downsize. My other crew members have service trucks so they use a roll around cart like a Rubbermaid one but they mostly do mechanical. One tries to use a totally overloaded backpack with up to 1-7/8 wrenches but he will throw his back out sooner or later. Then once he's not out on injuries he will listen and spread it out more. I used to carry all my wrenches, impacts, sockets, and adapters in one box that beat my shoulder up before I even got to the job. I split it into the 3/8 and 1/4 box, 1/2 inch box, and 3/4 inch box, same as socket sizes. Half the time now I only grab one or two for wrenching jobs and the 1/2 inch box isn't loaded with 3/8 sockets so it doesn't dislocate my shoulder. I also have a tape/splice bag, the wrap/sticky back box, rigging box, cords and chargers bag, and so on. I try to keep bits with the tool and try to box/bag everything by task. So the tape bag has shears and labels, too for example. I keep a saber saw, files, and bits and wheels with an angle grinder as my "panel cutout" kit.
> 
> If you load it right and a bag/pouch is well designed, nothing falls out. It doesn't have to be Occidental or Veto. CLC does have a few nice bags. But it won't say Husky and probably not Craftsman on it either. No matter which one it is, it needs to stand on its own when not being carried. I prefer a rubber bottom instead of canvas or leather. That's for two reasons. First it rides upright in the truck and doesn't dump your tools all over so you don't spend ten minutes repacking when you arrive. Second it goes on a table or bench or on/In a panel if it's available but more often on the floor or on dirt, or on a floor that hasn't been cleaned in a decade with a mix of grease, oil, water, dust, dirt, and who knows what elae. Might have to wipe the bag down just to put it in the truck.
> 
> Technician bags have lots of pockets and organizers and not much total storage (within reason). Because we have to carry every tool there is for every ridiculous obscure fastener out there. Metric and SAE. Both Torx series. Thin blade, beater, and right angle screwdrivers. Carpenters carry a tiny amount of tools like a claw hammer, tape, pencil, and that's about it. Everything else is saddle bags for nails, screws, etc., so fewer trips back to the nail bucket. The goal for them is one trip to reload at break then knick out 4 stud wall panels before lunch. They have hardly any pockets but the ones they have are huge. Anyone doing electrical work has more screwdrivers alone than the entire list of tools a carpenter has. A belt just doesn't do it except for the very, basics.
> 
> I used to do the belt thing. Great when doing carpentry, residential installs, that kind of thing. Even went to shoulder straps which makes being a pack animal way more comfortable. On service calls i was carrying a bag, too. Once I found myself just taking the belt off or turning sideways to avoid scratching walls or crawling into a hole somewhere I realized it was just a really awkward bag sitting next to my other bag. It was more trouble taking it off and putting it on for every service call when it wasn't comfortable driving with it so I just moved the tools to the bag. Now the belt rides in the truck mostly.
> 
> I have the belt for when I'm on a ladder especially in safety crazy plants that don't let you carry anything up a ladder. I load it for the task. Unless it's just platform access. Then I just tie a rope on my bag handles and hoist it up.
> 
> I've gone back and forth on belts. As a miner, belts are required for everybody so its natural for me. Tried the little pouches, the big zipper pouch (really off balance), full "rig", the gator and a couple other belts, nylon and leather, medium/underloaded rig, various closed and open bags, the backpack, but eventually just ended up back with an almost packed 12x12 bag and no belt. If it doesn't fit in there I don't need it every day or it can replace something else. Bag goes over shoulder. Either tote bin or ladder in other hand if I need either. Installs call for a dolly loaded with whatever tools I need for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


how much meth were you on when you wrote this book


----------

